# Zum 50. Geburtstag der deutschen Ausgabe der "Sesamstraße"



## SteveJ (6 Jan. 2023)

Diese Straße kennt wohl fast jedes Kind! 🙂

Und das Titellied der "Sesamstraße" können wohl die meisten auch mitsingen. 

_"Der, die, das, wer, wie, was, wieso, weshalb, warum? Wer nicht fragt, bleibt dumm …"_









Der, die, das (Sesamstraßenlied)


Anfangslied von der Sesamstraße




www.youtube.com





Die Titelmelodie stammt von *Ingfried Hoffmann*.
_"Wer nicht fragt, bleibt dumm." _
Nach diesem Motto machen Elmo, Samson und Co. Lust darauf, neugierig zu sein - und selbstbewusst nachzufragen.

Die Charaktere der Sesamstraße dienen als Vorbilder, sie sind wissbegierig, sie machen Quatsch, sie machen Fehler, sie lernen und sie dürfen sein, wie Kinder (und Erwachsene) nun mal sind:
Egal, ob frech wie Ernie, aufgeregt wie Elmo, neugierig wie Abby oder auch mal schlecht gelaunt wie Oskar aus der Mülltonne.
_"Die Sesamstraße ist ein Klassiker des öffentlich-rechtlichen Kinderfernsehens. Sie bringt - nicht nur - den Jüngsten etwas bei und ist gleichzeitig urkomisch. 
Die Sesamstraße vermittelt Werte, fördert Fairness und Toleranz, feiert Unterschiede und Gemeinsamkeiten. 
Vor allem nimmt die Sesamstraße Kinder ernst und begegnet ihnen auf Augenhöhe"_, sagt NDR Programmdirektor* Frank Beckmann*.

Die Erstausstrahlung fand am *8. Januar 1973* statt.
Vollkommen neu war dabei, dass eine Kindersendung mehrmals in der Woche und zudem zweimal am Tag lief.
Die Sesamstraße wurde von Montag bis Donnerstag um ca. 9.30 Uhr gesendet und abends um 18.00 Uhr oder 18.30 Uhr wiederholt. 

Von 1973 bis Ende 1975 wurden 250 Folgen (mehrmals) ausgestrahlt.
Dabei handelte es sich um für das deutsche Publikum nachbearbeitete, synchronisierte Fassungen der amerikanischen Originalsendung.
Lediglich wenige Einzelbeiträge stammten aus deutscher Produktion, etwa das Zeigen des Alphabets mit Buchstaben aus Schriftzügen im Stadtbild.
Ab 1976 wurde die originale Rahmenhandlung nicht mehr gezeigt, da insbesondere die Figur des Oscar vehemente Proteste seitens der Elternschaft hervorrief. 
Stattdessen gab es eine filmisch erzählte Geschichte, die in keiner Straße spielte, so dass der Serientitel Sesamstraße nun nicht mehr nachvollziehbar war. 
Hauptfiguren waren ein kleiner Junge namens Bumfidel und seine Mutter.

Am 2. Januar 1978 startete eine "deutsche Sesamstraße" als Rahmenhandlung, die das Studio Hamburg des NDR in Wandsbek produzierte.
Bei dieser deutschen Kulisse handelte es sich aber weniger um eine Wohnstraße als vielmehr um eine Art offenes Haus.

Den Mittelpunkt bildete dabei die Küche mit einer Theke und Hockern davor.
Hauptdarsteller waren von nun an zwei Menschen und zwei Puppen: Bei den Menschen handelte es sich um Schauspieler, eine Frau und einen Mann, die meist mit ihren wirklichen Vornamen auftraten.
In der ersten Staffel übernahmen *Henning Venske und Liselotte Pulver* *(Lilo)* diesen Teil.
Später folgten unter anderem* Ilse Biberti, Gernot Endemann (Schorsch), Manfred Krug, Uwe Friedrichsen, Hildegard Krekel (Bettina), Ute Willing und Horst Janson*. 

Für die beiden Puppen reiste eigens ein Henson-Mitarbeiter mehrere Wochen durch Deutschland, um sich bei der Gestaltung von Figuren inspirieren zu lassen, die dem deutschen Wesen entsprachen.
So entstanden Samson und Tiffy – bis 1983 gespielt und geprägt von *Peter Röders* und *Kerstin Siebmann-Röders*.
Samson als großer Bär nimmt dabei in etwa die Rolle von Bibo in der originalen Sesame Street ein.

Ein Bestandteil des Sendekonzeptes war es, hinter die Kulissen des Fernsehens zu blicken, also die Regie- und Kamera-Arbeit sowie die (damaligen) Möglichkeiten visueller Trickverfahren aufzuzeigen und ins Geschehen einzubinden.
So konnten die "Bewohner" jederzeit trockenen Fußes auf die Südseeinsel wandern und danach die Regie bitten, das Wasser einzublenden.

Höhepunkt dieser Phase stellte die große Zirkusgala anlässlich der 1000. Folge dar, bei der auch Original-Puppen aus den USA wie Bibo auftraten.

Nach einem Großbrand in den Wandsbeker Produktionsstudios 1988 und dem Tod des bisherigen Samsondarstellers *Herbert Langemann* 1987 wurde das deutsche Konzept der Serie einschließlich Vor- und Abspann erstmals auffällig inhaltlich und technisch überarbeitet. 
Die bisherigen Kulissen wurden dabei durch neue – bestehend aus Vorgarten, Wald und Höhle – ersetzt. 

Zusätzlich wurden neue Puppen eingeführt, darunter ein Uhu und Rumpel aus der Regentonne, der den früheren Oscar ersetzte. 
Die ersten prominenten Mitspieler an der Seite der Puppen waren in diesem neuen Konzept *Gernot Endemann sowie Hildegard Krekel*. 
Seitdem traten immer wieder neue aktuelle Schauspieler und Prominente in den Rahmenhandlungen auf.

Pünktlich zum Jubiläum präsentiert sich die "Sesamstraße" neu in der ARD Mediathek.
Über den Reiter "Kinder und Familie" führt der Weg direkt in die bunte Themenwelt der "Sesamstraße".
Auf der Sammelseite finden Kinder und Erwachsene das Angebot übersichtlich sortiert.
Die zahlreichen Videos bieten Lustiges und Lehrreiches für Kinder im Vorschulalter und die ganze Familie.

*Ole Kampovski*, Leiter der Abteilung Kinder und Jugend im NDR, freut sich über das Angebot mit vielen alten und natürlich allen neuen Folgen:
"Die 'Sesamstraße' hat viel zu bieten, in der ARD Mediathek ist nun alles auf einer Seite auffindbar.
Der neue Auftritt ist ein Geschenk zum Jubiläum 50 Jahre deutsche 'Sesamstraße' an unsere Fans.
Das Beste ist, die Seite wird kontinuierlich aktualisiert und erweitert.
Wir freuen uns auf eine Rubrik mit Klassikern der 'Sesamstraße' von der ersten Folge an und auf Berichte und Dokumentationen über die 'Sesamstraße' aus den vergangen fünf Jahrzehnten, die hier ebenfalls ihren Platz finden werden."

Und hier noch ein kleines Alphabet aus der Welt der "Sesamstraße":

*A*bby Cadabby stieß 2006 zur Serie.
Ihr Name soll an ihre begrenzten Zauber-Fähigkeiten ("Abracadabra") erinnern.


*B*ert ist der beste Freund von Ernie.
Die beiden leben in einer Männer-WG. Die Macher bestreiten aber, dass die beiden ein Liebespaar sind.


Mit Elmo, Wolle, Pferd und dem Krümelmonster moderiert *C*aren Miosga (53) eine Sonderausgabe der "Tagesthemen".


*D*irk Bach († 51) war von 2000 bis 2007 als Zauberer PePe dabei.


*E*rnie ist ein bisschen naiv und sammelt Büroklammern.
Bert ist oft genervt von seinem Kumpel...


*F*inchen ist eine kleine Schnecke.
Doch niemand sollte sich von ihrem Äußeren täuschen lassen, denn sie hat es faustdick hinter den Ohren... 


*G*robi ist ein liebenswertes, blaues Monster. Er will immer und überall helfen. Oft tritt er als Feuerwehrmann oder Kellner auf.


*H*orst Janson (87) und* I*lse Biberti (64) waren zwei der deutschen Gastgeber in den 80er-Jahren.


Schauspielerin *J*ulia Stinshoff (48) ist seit 2012 regelmäßig an der Seite von Elmo zu sehen.


Frosch *K*ermit und *K*rümelmonster gehören zu den bekanntesten und beliebtesten Charakteren.


*L*ilo Pulver (93) war mit Henning Venske (83) 1973 das erste Schauspielerpaar in der deutschen "Sesamstraße", begeisterte mit ihrem unverwechselbaren Lachen. 😀


Der *M*ananah-Song ist ein weiteres sehr bekanntes Lied aus der Serie.









Mahnah Mahnah Song | Sesamstraße | NDR


Einer der wohl berühmtesten Songs aus der Sesamstraße lädt ein zum Mitschnippen, Mitgrooven und natürlich zum Mitsingen: Mah Na Mah Na - ba-di-bidibi.http://...




www.youtube.com






NDW-Künstlerin *N*ena (62) sang in der "Sesamstraße" ihren Welthit "99 Luftballons".


Die *O*riginal-"Sesamstraße" kommt aus den USA, wurde dort 1969 erfunden, aber erst vier Jahre später liefen die ersten Folgen in Deutschland.


Die gestreiften *P*ullover von Ernie und Bert sind ein Relikt der Anfangsjahre um 1970 und bis heute Kult.
Viele Modehändler verkaufen ähnliche Modelle für Groß und Klein.


Ein *Q*uietsche-Entchen ist Ernies Lieblingstier.









Quietscheentchen-Song | Sesamstraße | NDR


Ernies Badewanne ist bis oben hin voll mit Wasser und duftendem Schaum. Doch das Allerschönste am Baden ist, wenn er mit seinem geliebten Quietscheentchen pl...




www.youtube.com






*R*umpel ist ein grüner Griesgram und kam 1989 zur "Sesamstraße".
Er wohnt in einem Regenfass.


Der gutmütige Bär *S*amson liebt Würstchen, gebrannte Mandeln und sein Schnuffeltuch.
Er würde vielleicht zum Geburtstag sagen: _"Uiuiui, wir sind schon 50!" 🙂_


Die altkluge *T*iffy lebte von 1978 bis 2005 in der "Sesamstraße".
Sie ist eine rosafarbene, vogelartige Klappmaulpuppe mit frisurähnlichen Federn, liebte Wecker und sollte Kindern die Uhrzeit näherbringen.


*U*we Friedrichsen († 81) sorgte trotz tiefer Stimme für gute Laune.
Als Synchronsprecher (u. a. für "Columbo") ist er Kult.


Uli *v*on Bödefeld (genannt: Herr *v*on Bödefeld) sollte eigentlich von Blödefeld heißen. 
Er legte stets Wert darauf, gesiezt und mit "von" angesprochen zu werden.


Schaf *W*olle wohnt mit dem Pferd in einem Hinterhof.


Straßenhändler Schlemihl hat in seinem Mantel sämtliche Buchstaben, die er meist Ernie verkaufen will.
*X* und* Y* wird er dabei nie los.


Graf *Z*ahl ist ein lila Monster, das den Kindern das Zählen beibringen soll.
Der Name ist eine Anlehnung an Graf Dracula und an den Volksglauben, dass Vampire immer zählen müssen.









Zahlen lernen: Das Lied von Graf Zahl | Sesamstraße


Er zählt einfach alles - Spinnen an der Wand, Kerzen und natürlich auch sich selbst. Wenn Graf Zahl zählt, gibt es kein Halten, sondern einen Riesenspaß!http...




www.youtube.com





Quellen: NDR, Bild, Wikipedia


----------

